# Transmission? or clutch? Both?



## cottingham (Jun 24, 2009)

I did a search so hope I'm not over posting here. I have a 90 4X4 4cyl 5spd man. The throw out bearing (or at least I think that is what it is) has been making noise since I bought the truck about 12,000 miles ago so I know that it needs to be replaced. So when the following started happening I figured it was the clutch going. After reading a few other threads sounds like it may be the trans. I goes in and out of all gears fine. But in 1st-3rd, and 5th it shakes real bad and 4th is fine. Is this the trans going bad? 
The noise that it has been making since I bought it is a howling sound when the clutch is let all the way out while in Neutral is this the clutch?
Thanks and I hope this makes sense.
Aaron


----------



## carbonman (Jun 24, 2009)

*Nissan Frontier*

I have a 2009 Nissan Frontier extended cab, standard. I live a ways out of town and have made several trips to other stated. I now have 41,000 miles on my truck and they are telling me I have warren the clutch out. I am 59 years old and I think I know how to drive a standard. Ninty percent of those mile are highway miles with the cruse control on, there is no way I have warren that clutch out. This means I will have replaced the clutch 3 time before I get this truck payed for and at $1,200 each time that out costs my extended warranty. Making my extended warranty worthless! I have had them check the balance on my tires everytime I have taken it in for service, because it shakes like a tire out of balance. I loved my old frontier, but I am beginning to think this one is a piece of junk. I have read on line my gas tank sensor is next to go! :lame::balls:


----------



## cottingham (Jun 24, 2009)

Anybody? Sounds to me like the transmission is going to?


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

cottingham, what year is your truck and how many total miles are on it? i really think you are right about that noise being the thrown out bearing. my other question is does it shake the whole time you are in 1,3 and 5 or just when you first put it in, if it just chatters at first i think its your clutch.

carbonman, you have a bad u-joint.


----------



## cottingham (Jun 24, 2009)

It is a 1990 has 212,000 on it. No it shakes the whole time in 1,2,3 and 5.


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

I doubt if my 86 trans is much different inside, then your 90. When a bearing went out in my trans, the shifter would move in a circular pattern, and jump out of 5th, sometimes 3rd.Take a look and see if your shifter has any movement.
Good Luck


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

i was hoping you would say it only shook at first, you may be right about the trans being worn


----------



## cottingham (Jun 24, 2009)

*Any body have any idea in a price range for having the transmission rebuilt?* 

I was going to pay someone to change the clutch but since the trans is bad I will just do all the labor myself as far as pulling and reinstalling the trans and clutch.:balls:


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

post up your location..


unless you are going to rebuild it your self it is cheaper to buy a used one..

also i f the trans is shaking ..check motor mounts and trans mounts ..what does the carrier bearing look like..?


----------



## cottingham (Jun 24, 2009)

Yea I just dont want to buy a used one and be doing the same thing in the near future. If its not a whole lot more might just have it rebuilt. 

Im in the Greensboro, NC area


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

it was not the trans itself that just went bad ..it was the driver ..

i have half a million miles on a 5 speed trans and still driving it..

you can get a trans for a couple of hundred (less if you are a good shopper) or spend a grand (or close to it) by having it rebuilt..


----------



## cottingham (Jun 24, 2009)

Yea I bought the truck with 199,000 miles it has 212,000 on it now. Not the driver driven nothing but straight drives for 15 years never had a problem till this one.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

well, if you are going to rebuild .. try posting up on...

Nissan4wheelers.Com - Nissan 4x4 Enthusiasts


they have more traffic and more guys who have done this rebuild ..


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Bad bearing in transmission, I'll search for another trans but would roll with that one until it fails! Unless you wanna rebulid it!


----------

